
EA's Standard Template Library Is Now Open Source - lentil_soup
https://github.com/electronicarts/EASTL
======
speps
I just linked to this one, the EA STL was always open source, but it's been
removed from their open source website for a while. It now contains WebKit
versions for recent games (eg. FIFA 14 or Battlefield 4) :
[http://gpl.ea.com/](http://gpl.ea.com/)

~~~
speeder
You are wrong, very wrong.

Their GPL site only had Webkit, always, this is because Webkit is GPL, and EA
was legally obliged to release it.

EASTL was statically linked against Webkit, and because of GPL, they were
obliged to release it too, but only the parts Webkit used, not all of it, in
some parts they went to great pains to remove code and comments.

This is a true release of EASTL, having the full source, and probably it will
be maintained by Paul Pedriana (the original author of EASTL, that is not at
EA anymore) again.

Also it is released as BSD (instead of GPL)

EDIT: instead of downvoting me, say where my post is wrong.

